# Lake MX 145 mid-weight winter cycling boots, anyone got a review?



## jn35646 (Mar 3, 2011)

Just put in an order for a set of these. As I tend to foolishly do, I research a little, buy something, then read more reviews 

They are new this season it seems and there is not a lot of info out there. Anyone wearing them the last couple months and want to share some thoughts? They look to me to be built similarly to the the 45NRTH Fasterkatt, might give up a little in water proof area, but gain with the BOA system which I like. Hoping that these will be the perfect Western NC winter boot...decent water resistance and enough warmth for riding down to the high 20's or so.


----------



## jn35646 (Mar 3, 2011)

crickets 

I'll post up a mini review after some time out on the boots. Won't be here till next week so fingers crossed on fit.


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice boots. I've worn mine about three times. Very comfortable. I bought the wides, a little more room than the Lake winter boots. If you went with your normal shoe size you could wear fairly thick wool socks no problem. The boa system is great. I've got high arches and lots of shoes put to much pressure on the top of my foot, but the boa spreads out the pressure evenly and the ankle support is good. I rode with them in the high 20s and my feet never got cold.


----------



## jn35646 (Mar 3, 2011)

Only one ride so far for me. Went with wides also. In wide 46 they fit similar to my old Shimano in 46 reg. Love boa system. Will write more when I know more. Oh, big thing I noticed is they are pretty comfortable walking. Enough flex when on foot but feel stiff on pedals.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jn35646 (Mar 3, 2011)

So far these are what I'd hoped for. Some MTB, 45 mile roadie ride with a pretty big Cat1 climb and some commuting in the rain. Comfy and dry in 30 to 50 degree temps for all of it.

Had a little numbness in my feet on the long climb on road bike... but I think I have poor circulation in my feet because I get that with extended mashing in all shoes I've ridden with including flats.

Basically they are what they were billed as. Boa system is wonderful, especially like how quick and easy it is to get in and out of the boots.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the review. Fasterkatts are garbage and broke the first time I put them on.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2014)

Volsung said:


> Thanks for the review. Fasterkatts are garbage and broke the first time I put them on.


 Seems to be the consensus opinion on Fasterkatts. I looked at some but they didn't have my size, saw your post and decided on the Lakes.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

How is everybody liking these over the long term? These seem like the ideal winter shoe for me and my riding. I'm usually good with non winter shoes down to the mid 20's if it's dry out, but that isn't often in the PNW.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2014)

No wet weather experience yet but if you're looking for something good below 20 you might look at their 303s.


----------

